# Riding without Footbeds



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

no thats retarded even the shitty stock insoles are better than not using any.

get rid of those too and get some Reminds though.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> no thats retarded even the shitty stock insoles are better than not using any.
> 
> get rid of those too and get some Reminds though.


Thats what I thought... Never heard of that so I was wondering what the guy was thinking. I'll look into the Reminds....


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

If you need a little room. I think Superfeet offers a thin insole. Not sure of the color, but its worth looking into.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds like rubbish.
If size doesn't fit and you need a tad more room, take one size bigger and add custom soles which - my experience - need a tad more room as well, so the bigger size could fit well. Or get a different model that fits.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

neni said:


> Sounds like rubbish.
> If size doesn't fit and you need a tad more room, take one size bigger and add custom soles which - my experience - need a tad more room as well, so the bigger size could fit well. Or get a different model that fits.


I run size 9's.. My lashed are 9's too. I don't have any problems with the 9's other than like others said, the liners don't pack out as much as other boots. Its not a big deal because they fit great aside from the press on my big toe (dont have pain or anything, just tight). Without insole it was perfect with that little bit of differenc, but I was skeptical one what the guy told me and wouldn't run without insoles regardless.. I'm really just curious if anyone has heard of such a thing... Im going to def buy some aftermarkets.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You really do have to be careful who you believe or trust when it comes to fitting boots, or really buying/getting fitted for _ANY_ SB gear. Lot's of minimum wage retards in a lot of shops. Even in shops that otherwise _do_ have good knowledgeable people!

I went in to get some custom footbeds and some help in getting my boots fitted properly. I asked one of the sales people, working _IN_ the snowboarding dept. who could help me? He flat out declared that you couldn't do _ANYTHING_ to customize the fit of snowboard boot. You were pretty much stuck with the way the boot fits initially.

Fortunately this was last year and I had been riding long enough and read all of BA's boot advice, to know this twit was a know nothing 'Tard! I then asked for the manager to hook me up with their best fitter! 

Came away with a much better fit on old boots and got at least an extra season & half out of them. (...still riding them but they may now be packed out beyond all help!)

Always get second and third opinions on info you are unsure of! :thumbsup:


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> You really do have to be careful who you believe or trust when it comes to fitting boots, or really buying/getting fitted for _ANY_ SB gear. Lot's of minimum wage retards in a lot of shops. Even in shops that otherwise _do_ have good knowledgeable people!
> 
> I went in to get some custom footbeds and some help in getting my boots fitted properly. I asked one of the sales people, working _IN_ the snowboarding dept. who could help me! He flat out declared that you couldn't do _ANYTHING_ to customize the fit of snowboard boot. You were pretty much stuck with the way the boot fits initially.
> 
> ...


Another reason why I thought it would be interesting to get a response on here. This is the first time I've been to this shop and it was raining so I thought I'd go check them out. The guy was nice enough and seem to know a bit, but this threw up a flag. I've bought boots at both of the other local shops and neither one ever mentioned removing insoles.. It didn't sit right with me. I was pretty much browsing and he also made a comment that I could ride a 152 Capita (I was just admiring the graphics, not buying a board lol) because the longer effective edge made it ride like a 156.. I'm 220lbs.. My artifact is 156 and my Proto is 158.. I'd never run a 152 (although another subject all together). The guy definitely knew the specs on everything they sold, but just was questioning the logic beyond the tech.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> You really do have to be careful who you believe or trust when it comes to fitting boots, or really buying/getting fitted for _ANY_ SB gear. Lot's of minimum wage retards in a lot of shops. Even in shops that otherwise _do_ have good knowledgeable people!
> 
> I went in to get some custom footbeds and some help in getting my boots fitted properly. I asked one of the sales people, working _IN_ the snowboarding dept. who could help me! He flat out declared that you couldn't do _ANYTHING_ to customize the fit of snowboard boot. You were pretty much stuck with the way the boot fits initially.
> 
> ...


man you have no idea even the people who rent you board knows nothing about snowboarding. this freaking kid told my buddy to put dominant foot in the back.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

speedjason said:


> man you have no idea even the people who rent you board knows nothing about snowboarding. this freaking kid told my buddy to put dominant foot in the back.





chomps1211 said:


> You really do have to be careful who you believe or trust when it comes to *(fix) almost everything.
> *


*

don’t get me started... A shop kid fixing my angles to +/- cos „it’s better“ although I told him my +/+ angles, a shop kid not able to find out how to remove the footbed of my bindings, a tent guy forgetting to tighten 3 of 4 screws, a shop guy claiming to be the local split wiki telling me that it’s impossible to use a split binding on a solid, a shop guy telling me girls can’t ride this and that board, a shop kid telling me they sell splits but no split bindings cos solid bindings do better, the x shop guys holding a board next to me checking the tip-chin level to check if the size is correct, the shop kid I asked for a stiff aggressive freeride board and he grabbed a burton lip-stick (“this one has a nice color, ain’t it?”), a shop guy putting two left bindings in the box when I was buying a pair, a tent guy insisting that this 145 will be perfect for me and then the sales guy insisting that this 162 split will be perfect for me (it was the last one on stock)  
this are some of the ones I remember from ’13 season :dizzy:*


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

My old 32 Lashed came without footbeds, and I did the heat mold without them. They fit just fine, have pretty distinct footprints from my toes and such. The models since about 2008? 2009? do have them, though.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

speedjason said:


> man you have no idea even the people who rent you board knows nothing about snowboarding. this freaking kid told my buddy to put dominant foot in the back.


I kick a ball with my right foot, and I ride regular... sounds right to me.:dunno:


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

A quality arch supporting foot bed may actually help the boot fit slightly bigger by arching the foot, which will pull the toes back a bit.

I kick a ball with my right foot and ride goofy. Dominant ball kicking really has no bearing on snowboarding regular, or goofy


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

Same, kick with right and ride goofy.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> Same, kick with right and ride goofy.


im left handed. I kick out of my hands with my left foot (ie punt) and off the ground with my right foot. throw a ball left handed. bat (cricket/baseball) right handed. play tennis left handed. I ride regular. nothing outside of snowboarding (except other board sports) will determine what stance you will ride.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> ....nothing outside of snowboarding (except other board sports) will determine what stance you will ride.


That's no guarantee either. I've seen guys who longboard goofy but SB regular and vise versa. It's just something you have to figure out for yourself and find what's most natural/comfortable.

I would imagine all you ambidextrous guys would have a somewhat tougher time determining that. I am _strongly_ R hand oriented! For me it was easy, slide test = reg. and then try it out on the board. It immediately just felt right.

I can ride switch, pretty well in fact, but it's nowhere near as natural feeling. So I'm confident I got it right. But I have come across ppl who even after riding a bit, are really struggling with finding the right stance.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I kick a ball with my right foot, and I ride regular... sounds right to me.:dunno:


I am right handed but I open bottles left handed. Weird huh?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> im left handed. I kick out of my hands with my left foot (ie punt) and off the ground with my right foot. throw a ball left handed. bat (cricket/baseball) right handed. play tennis left handed. I ride regular. *nothing outside of snowboarding (except other board sports) will determine what stance you will ride.*


I like the "run and slide on ice" tip. Whatever foot you put in front is your natural stance.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I like the "run and slide on ice" tip. Whatever foot you put in front is your natural stance.


Sounds legit.
We had the "stay straight and suddenly being pushed at the back" method. Whatever foot you put infront to keep balace, is the front foot.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Sounds legit.
> We had the "stay straight and suddenly being pushed at the back" method. Whatever foot you put infront to keep balace, is the front foot.


Another method I've heard, (...and personally checked myself with.) is the step method. Don't tell them what you're doing, just have them stand in front of a set of steps and tell them to step up when ready. Which ever foot they lift for the first step is their back foot. The logic being you kepp your dominant, balancing foot on the ground to keep yourself steady while lifting your other foot. When I've used this, I usually have them do it 3-4 times. Just to see if they change feet. So far no one has. 

I've noticed that more than 95%+ times I will start up steps with my R foot. I ride regular, L foot forward.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Another method I've heard, (...and personally checked myself with.) is the step method. Don't tell them what you're doing, just have them stand in front of a set of steps and tell them to step up when ready. Which ever foot they lift for the first step is their back foot. The logic being you kepp your dominant, balancing foot on the ground to keep yourself steady while lifting your other foot. When I've used this, I usually have them do it 3-4 times. Just to see if they change feet. So far no one has.
> 
> I've noticed that more than 95%+ times I will start up steps with my R foot. I ride regular, L foot forward.


no that wont work. I would always put my right foot out first and I ride goofy.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

speedjason said:


> no that wont work. I would always put my right foot out first and I ride goofy.


same here right first and ride goofy


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

who really cares if you've gotta take out the footbed to get a better fit? my brother has done that and he couldn't be happier. haters are gonna hate though...

sounds like the salesperson might have left out a part of the solution..

rather than buying new thin insoles like some have already suggested here, you can pull a pair of innersoles out of an old pair of athletic shoes and swap em for your new insoles. once the boot packs out/breaks in a bit, put the new innersole back in if you want/can/need.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Another method I've heard, (...and personally checked myself with.) is the step method. Don't tell them what you're doing, just have them stand in front of a set of steps and tell them to step up when ready. Which ever foot they lift for the first step is their back foot. The logic being you kepp your dominant, balancing foot on the ground to keep yourself steady while lifting your other foot. When I've used this, I usually have them do it 3-4 times. Just to see if they change feet. So far no one has.
> 
> I've noticed that more than 95%+ times I will start up steps with my R foot. I ride regular, L foot forward.


I start em with my left, and ride regular. :dunno::laugh:


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

schuyler said:


> who really cares if you've gotta take out the footbed to get a better fit? my brother has done that and he couldn't be happier. haters are gonna hate though...
> 
> sounds like the salesperson might have left out a part of the solution..
> 
> rather than buying new thin insoles like some have already suggested here, you can pull a pair of innersoles out of an old pair of athletic shoes and swap em for your new insoles. once the boot packs out/breaks in a bit, put the new innersole back in if you want/can/need.


Once the boot packs out it will be fine... Didn't mean to make it sound like the boot was too tight (especially being new and not broken in), but in the same was wishing for just a little more room at the toe.. Thats when the guy mentioned this method... Either way, I just picked up a set of Remind insoles a couple of minutes ago...... and another jacket lol....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

schuyler said:


> who really cares if you've gotta take out the footbed to get a better fit? my brother has done that and he couldn't be happier. haters are gonna hate though...
> 
> sounds like the salesperson might have left out a part of the solution..
> 
> rather than buying new thin insoles like some have already suggested here, you can pull a pair of innersoles out of an old pair of athletic shoes and swap em for your new insoles. once the boot packs out/breaks in a bit, put the new innersole back in if you want/can/need.


Because if you're removing the shitty footbed that comes stock with your boot, you are offering your foot no support at all.


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

mr deacon, 

everyones feet are different and "require" varying amounts of support. possible repercussions of having 'no support' is completely subjective depending on the person


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

neni said:


> don’t get me started... A shop kid fixing my angles to +/- cos „it’s better“ although I told him my +/+ angles, a shop kid not able to find out how to remove the footbed of my bindings, a tent guy forgetting to tighten 3 of 4 screws, a shop guy claiming to be the local split wiki telling me that it’s _impossible_ to use a split binding on a solid, a shop guy telling me girls can’t ride this and that board, a shop kid telling me they sell splits but no split bindings cos solid bindings do better, the x shop guys holding a board next to me checking the tip-chin level to check if the size is correct, the shop kid I asked for a stiff aggressive freeride board and he grabbed a burton lip-stick (“this one has a nice color, ain’t it?”), a shop guy putting two left bindings in the box when I was buying a pair, a tent guy insisting that this 145 will be perfect for me and then the sales guy insisting that this 162 split will be perfect for me (it was the last one on stock)
> this are some of the ones I remember from ’13 season :dizzy:


I think you got started, pretty funny stuff but also sad that there are so many new boarders who get shit advice. This is a big reason why small mom and pop shops in any kind of business fail. I dont feel sorry for any of the cheap bastards when they go under.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

schuyler said:


> mr deacon,
> 
> everyones feet are different and "require" varying amounts of support. possible repercussions of having 'no support' is completely subjective depending on the person


You're right about everyone's foot being different, however the only difference in the repercussions is the amount of time before a person's foot starts to break down. Eventually, they'll wish they would have had that support. But I'm sure their chiropractor and podiatrist will appreciate the business. :dunno:


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

that is incorrect. keep guessing


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

schuyler said:


> that is incorrect. keep guessing


Guessing? I walk ~15miles a day on concrete, have sustained a spiral tib/fib fracture to my right leg and had a full rupture and surgical reattachment to my left achilles tendon. I've had more discussions about these things than about anyone who isn't ACTUALLY a doc or PT/OT. But whatever. Do what's comfy for you, I don't really care. But I'd caution others against your advice, e-expert that you must be. :thumbsup:


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

ha.

the advice is to keep an open mind about it.

im glad you've found things that work for you though


----------

